# Udělat z jedné vody na čisto



## Lekason

Could someone please explain this idiom to me? You can write either in Czech or English.


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi, 
it means to do something fast, without trying too hard it and not necessarily very well (as when you wash e.g. dirty floor and you know that it could use to be cleaned twice (two buckets of water), but you just decide that it is clean enough after the first run)


----------



## Lekason

Wow... it was fast!  Thank you!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Lekason, with all due respect to Mori.cze, who is the native speaker here, I think it would be a good idea to have the context and the full sentence in which your phrase occurs. There are a number of examples on the internet of this idiom being used in the slightly different sense "to get it right first time", "to get it over and done with in one go", or "do the job once, and you won't have to keep coming back to it", or "go the whole hog", without _necessarily_ having the connotation that it's not done very well, though there _are_ examples of that sense too.

Incidentally "na čisto" in this idiom is also found written as one word - načisto.


----------



## kloie

Is this like to do a rush job?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Is this like to do a rush job?


 Hi kloie, yep, it *could *be, but it doesn't *necessarily* have that connotation. As always, we need to look at each case in context. Here's an interesting section which discusses the meaning of this very phrase, from a Charles University Bachelor's thesis which you can find online here (source: Filozofická fakulta Univerzity Karlovy, Ústav českého jazyka a teorie komunikace, Bakalářská práce, Alena Poncarová: K sémantice základních číslovek, Praha 2011, pp 27-28)

_"V SSJČ je význam prvního příkladu vyprat něco z jedné vody (na čisto) vyložen jako „vykonat něco ne zcela dokonale“ a podle PSJČ je tento frazém …z jedné vody načisto vyložen jako „bez příprav, procvičení“ (konkrétní lexikální obsazení tohoto frazému vypadá v případě PSJČ takto: Hrál jsem symfonii z jedné vody načisto.). V rámci dvou výkladů ve 28 slovnících se nám dostává naprosto odlišného pochopení stejného frazému udělat něco z jedné vody na čisto/načisto. Vzhledem k této diametrální odlišnosti si dovolím svůj vlastní výklad významu daného frazému: najednou, z gruntu vyřešit nějaký problém, zařídit nějakou záležitost. SČFI36 v případě uvedeného frazému dává za pravdu variantě uvedené v SSJČ, ale já ve frazému samotném nedetekuji jako uživatel jazyka žádný význam týkající se hodnocení výsledku (ne zcela dokonale), akcentuji spíše ukončenost dané činnosti, její provedení najednou, v jednom kuse."_

(My translation) "The SSJČ gives the meaning of the first example "vyprat něco z jedné vody (na čisto)" as "to do something not entirely properly", and in the PSJČ this phraseme _…z jedné vody načisto _is explained as "without any preparation or practice" (the specific lexical entry for this phraseme in the PSJČ is _Hrál jsem symfonii z jedné vody načisto_ -_ I played the symphony straight off in one fell swoop_). From these two interpretations in 28 dictionaries we get a completely different understanding of the same phraseme _ udělat něco z jedné vody na čisto/načisto._ In view of this diametrical difference I would like to advance my own interpretation of the meaning of this phraseme: "to sort out a problem or deal with a matter all in one go, once and for all". SČFI36 agrees with the SSJČ's version for the phraseme in question, but I, as a language user, do not detect in this phraseme any notion of evaluating the result (as in "not entirely properly"), and I am more inclined to put the emphasis on the notion of the given action being completed, the action being done all at once, all in one go."

[PSJČ Příruční slovník jazyka českého
SČFI Slovník české frazeologie a idiomatiky
SSJČ Slovník spisovného jazyka českého]


----------



## bibax

_"... but I, as a language user, do not detect in this phraseme any notion of evaluating the result (as in "not entirely properly"), and I am more inclined to put the emphasis on the notion of the given action being completed, the action being done all at once, all in one go."_

I agree. After all, the real masters do jobs in one go (an experienced cleaning lady needn't two buckets of water to reach a perfect result).

Also, sometimes there is no need to spend time and resources (water) for something unimportant.

_Uděláme to z jedné vody na čisto. = Nebudeme se s tím zbytečně srát ._


----------



## risa2000

Neznám sice idiom, ale kdyby mi to někdo řekl, chápal bych to (bez zaváhání) jako *udělat něco rovnou bez přípravy (na první pokus)*, s konotací, _*udělat to správně*_. Počítám, že to je podobností s idiomem *udělat něco na čisto* = udělat to ve výsledném (správném) provedení, respektive *udělat něco na nečisto* = udělat to na zkoušku.
Např.: Zítra mám důležitou přednášku, měl bych si to vyzkoušet ještě jednou večer _na nečisto_.
Nebo: Zítra mám důležitou přednášku, ale protože téma dobře znám, udělám to z jedné vody na čisto.


----------



## ilocas2

Ještě je nutno ujasnit, jak je to s pravopisem výrazu na čisto. Podle pravidel lze psát v tom významu, o kterém je toto vlákno, na čisto i načisto. - http://www.pravidla.cz/pravopis/10822-nacisto.html


----------



## Lekason

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi Lekason, with all due respect to Mori.cze, who is the native speaker here, I think it would be a good idea to have the context and the full sentence in which your phrase occurs.


I don't really have any context. I saw this idiom in a phrase-book without examples and I wanted to found out the context I could use it. I think I have it clear now. Thank you all!


----------

